# Look after your belongings



## KZOR (8/12/18)

Spur : Tygervalley
This wonderful family of three innocently took my wife's handbag by mistake ..... must be just a slight misjudgement on their side as this is the rainbow nation where everyone gets along. You can see "little Tommy" turning around and taking my wifes handbag by mistake .... his mom must have one that looks the same.




 Then he passes to Mommy love that also makes the same mistake. Now mommy feels in the giving mood and decides to donate the handbag to a best friend "Sister Act" who promptly leaves to do some last minute christmas shopping. If you recognize this tight knit family of moral standings could you please inform them of the mistake they made by taking the wrong bag .... my wifes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi (8/12/18)

KZOR said:


> Spur : Tygervalley
> This wonderful family of three innocently took my wife's handbag by mistake ..... must be just a slight misjudgement on their side as this is the rainbow nation where everyone gets along. You can see "little Tommy" turning around and taking my wifes handbag by mistake .... his mom must have one that looks the same.
> 
> 
> ...




Just speechless.

I know its now a pain to replace all the things and not even to mention the money.

The real sad thing is that kid is raised to think this type of stealing is ok.

Reactions: Agree 12


----------



## Bulldog (8/12/18)

That is just awful @KZOR

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## KZOR (8/12/18)

Car keys, wifes cards, R2500 and my daughters birthday vouchers they were planning on using after this meal ...... so f.cked up.
@Bulldog .... at least the meet was great so the day was not all bad.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Slick (8/12/18)

Sorry to hear @KZOR , unfortunately we only learn when things like this happen to us,I'm talking from experience,but this is the country we live in

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Bulldog (8/12/18)

No wonder she was in such a state when she phoned you, so sorry @KZOR 
Maybe same crowd as this http://www.capetalk.co.za/articles/328471/video-mom-uses-child-to-steal-handbag-at-steers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger (8/12/18)

Sorry to hear @KZOR , bloody nuisance for some of the stuff and absolutely disgraceful. But we have to remember karma is a b@&$#ch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (8/12/18)

Bulldog said:


> No wonder she was in such a state when she phoned you, so sorry @KZOR
> Maybe same crowd as this http://www.capetalk.co.za/articles/328471/video-mom-uses-child-to-steal-handbag-at-steers



Yep, same modus operandi. The Cape Talk article's episode happened in Paarl. 
So sorry about what happened, @KZOR.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/12/18)

Really sad to see this @KZOR . 

There we were all having a great time while this was going on. I hope the family is not too traumatised by this.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Neal (8/12/18)

Hey @KZOR, I am not a violent person but things like this make me want to mooer some people with a baseball bat. Disgusting.

Reactions: Agree 9 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (8/12/18)

so sorry @KZOR 

we living in a world having to look over our shoulders all the time, it sucks

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/18)

That really drives me to want to take a baseball bat to them all! Bloody bastards! I hope they all die!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Armed (9/12/18)

That poor child. Before he can get a chance to try and live a 'normal' life, the parents already screwed it up for him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Armed (9/12/18)

Aggh man. This would of ours can really get a person down sometimes. 
But also makes you grateful to parents who brought us up with a proper moral compass.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/12/18)

So sorry to hear @KZOR

Kom os skop die gemorse se wind uit...who's game???

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/12/18)

Wonderful parenting there. But with role models like current goverment what else do you expect.

Really sorry Kzor. Makes a person feel so violated

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (9/12/18)

Bastards!I think I need to take the wife for coffee every day of the week there with a fake handbag and a puff adder inside it.Masegat!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (9/12/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Bastards!I think I need to take the wife for coffee every day of the week there with a fake handbag and a puff adder inside it.Masegat!


Just remember to upset it, well actually, being stuck in a handbag should do that quite wel.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (10/12/18)

I’m just hoping that’s a fake “family”, maybe some gang using kids which wouldn’t be a new “thing”. Sad times ahead...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darius1332 (10/12/18)

In this country, expect the worst of people and they will still let you down by going lower.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## rogue zombie (10/12/18)

Aii sorry @KZOR . 

Just a recommendation folks - a 9 Iron will do more damage to a central point than a baseball bat

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches (10/12/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Aii sorry @KZOR .
> 
> Just a recommendation folks - a 9 Iron will do more damage to a central point than a baseball bat


pickaxe handle still wins hands down.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/18)

The story is on East Coast Radio as well!

https://www.ecr.co.za/shows/damon-b...eal-womans-handbag-from-family-in-restaurant/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/12/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Aii sorry @KZOR .
> 
> Just a recommendation folks - a 9 Iron will do more damage to a central point than a baseball bat


A nice heavy welding chipping hammer. Dont need big spaces to swing and wil kill/ dissable no matter what side of it strike.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Carnival (12/12/18)

Absolutely despicable! So sorry this happened to you, @KZOR

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vino1718 (12/12/18)

C**ts!! Maybe everyone should carry a spare handbag with a present inside waiting... A big ass snake!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The story is on East Coast Radio as well!
> 
> https://www.ecr.co.za/shows/damon-b...eal-womans-handbag-from-family-in-restaurant/



and here - https://www.msn.com/en-za/foodanddr...n-eatery-in-nimble-ruse/ar-BBQPK7l?li=BBqfP3n


----------



## Bulldog (12/12/18)

Interesting point this in the comments of the East Coast Radio link.

"So who was filming that, it coudn't have been a fixed security camera, as you can see it moving around and focusing in."


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/12/18)

Bulldog said:


> Interesting point this in the comments of the East Coast Radio link.
> 
> "So who was filming that, it coudn't have been a fixed security camera, as you can see it moving around and focusing in."


Isn't it someone filming a security monitor with a phone?


----------



## Bulldog (12/12/18)

Ok that makes sense @baksteen8168

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/12/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Aii sorry @KZOR .
> 
> Just a recommendation folks - a 9 Iron will do more damage to a central point than a baseball bat


ek wil nie slaan nie , ek wil skiet .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

